# Movie-Verse Optimus Prime



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Normally I'm a Star Trek or Star Wars modeler, but I decided to do something little out of that arena. I'm making a gundam-like kit of Optimus Prime. It's the DMK-01 Dual Model Optimus Prime kit from Takara Tomy. It is VERY movie accurate, one of the best kits I have ever laid eyes on. The detail on this thing is mind blowing. Anyway, since it's still science fiction, I thought a few of you guys might like to see it. Here are some progress pics below.

Base Skeleton Painted with metallic paints.


















Red Truck part with battle damage and flame decal.


























And the skeleton with first weathering pass. (Note blue truck parts on leg)


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

That's pretty cool! :thumbsup:

Looking forward to more progres pics............


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. I didn't know any company had attempted to bring out kits of the robots from the movies - because of the insane amount of detail in them. 

Your's looks great so far. The battle damage and wear looks very realistic and not overdone.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Beautiful work!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

it is NOT just in movies, on the HUB channel of directtv they are showing Optimus Prime show itself.channel # 294.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Finally starting to get come truck parts, and therefore color on this bad boy.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the new photos, I was wondering on your progress.

Good detailling again.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Build so far...


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

*Very *nice weathering.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Really liking this WIP.:thumbsup:
How tall is Optimus here anyway?
-Jim


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks guys. Optimus is about 10" tall when built. That sounds kind of small, but the bulk of his body is actually a pretty good size.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

This build is looking great, Pixel! :thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I have successfully used the flame stencils on the forearm armor. It's an involved process, but with patience, you get fantastic results. I will be doing the rest of the flames today, and will post updates on those as well. This is coming out nicely.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Terrific weathering!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Current progress.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Finished painting all the flames. Still working on figuring out the pinstriping...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Almost there...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just awesome!
Okay if I save a pic. to my photobucket?
-Jim


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Sure, you can do whatever you like with the pics.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks!
-Jim


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*SWEET!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh that is nice!

Great job on the weathering.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Now this is the type of build I like to see - meticulous, as if this was made in the studio! Fantastic! I hated the new transformers.  I didn't see it, and I never will. Somehow the idea of taking a cartoon, or video game, and trying to make a big screen movie with real people seems ridiculous to me. I'm a purist by choice, so I don't go see movies like this, but this build was too cool to pass up! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, new pics time. Optimus is 99% complete, and I've started building a diorama base. It's only just started. Anyway, hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your model shows off all the crazy amount of detail of the movie version.

Great work. It's come together really well.


----------

